
Show HN: Share Files Over Same Network via QR Code - antoaravinth
https://github.com/antoaravinth/share-files
======
helb
Same tool (but written in Go) in _Show HN_ few days ago:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16647977](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16647977)

~~~
antoaravinth
Yup saw that few days ago. But I wanted to build this for a long time.

